# Audi TT Electric (NTI Mooresville, NC)



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

This is an instructor built TT that has been slowly progressing for years. They plan to run it at the annual NTI drag race on May 19th 

Thought it had a spot here 
















sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow. Interesting! I would like to see footage of it!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sitting a little high in the front.  What brand electric motor?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you guys planning on getting this on the rollers? Id like to see how crazy the TQ is.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Super cool!!!

More details on output?


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

very cool.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

lead acid batteries?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Now that I'm looking at pics not on my phone, I see it's a WarP motor, just like we used in our solar/diesel hybrid we built in school. I can't tell if it's 02J or 02M, but I see the transmission it's mounted to, so I'm assuming this is still FWD. It also has no spoiler, are they pre recall control arms and any chance they're for sale (or able to be swapped out for post recall arms)? :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Now that I'm looking at pics not on my phone, I see it's a WarP motor, just like we used in our solar/diesel hybrid we built in school. I can't tell if it's 02J or 02M, but I see the transmission it's mounted to, so I'm assuming this is still FWD. It also has no spoiler, are they pre recall control arms and any chance they're for sale (or able to be swapped out for post recall arms)? :laugh:


What's the big thing about having pre-recall arms these days Adam? They are no different in form and function than their post-recall counterparts with a spacer like the popular Defcons. For example the full delrin bushings that I run, would run laps around the pre-recall arms with no perceivable penalty to comfort. IMO we should let the "MK1" pre-recall arm thing rest in peace and be part of the TT folklore.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What's the big thing about having pre-recall arms these days Adam? They are no different in form and function than their post-recall counterparts with a spacer like the popular Defcons. For example the full delrin bushings that I run, would run laps around the pre-recall arms with no perceivable penalty to comfort. IMO we should let the "MK1" pre-recall arm thing rest in peace and be part of the TT folklore.


I know and agree, it was more of a joke. I just can't bring myself to pay $200+ for some simple Delrin bushings. We don't keep any Delrin in stock in our machine shop, but I think I'm just going to order some and spend some quality time with the lathe.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody see the guy in the 5th picture giving the bird? Kinda blurry, but you can still make it out.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that would be a thumbs up, and printing on his shirt making it look like the birdie. the color of the supposed middle finger is white, while his hand is flesh tone.


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

I will be posting footage of it at the nti drag race, and its a 5 speed trans they have the rear diff wired to a switch so they can control awd or fwd.

I can only assume they are gonna put it on the dyno, if it happens before my grad date ill post numbers 

sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> that would be a thumbs up, and printing on his shirt making it look like the birdie. the color of the supposed middle finger is white, while his hand is flesh tone.


Ruiner


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I think you need more batteries!! :thumbup:

looks good...but if you're gonna drag, you might wanna lower the front as someone else pointed out. too much weight in the back.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think this thing needs air bags


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

The front is a little high, but to be clear i had no part in this build. 

This is an instructor built car i just sneak into the lab from time to time and quiz them on the progress.

sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

Spoke with an instructor involved in the build. He says they will not be able to get any numbers off the dyno without ignition signal. They will be trying to work something up with an abs signal he says, so if nothing else the uh will have an estimated number from the drag strip.

sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

needs more all-thread!


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

Went to the drag event today and for some reason they pulled the TT at the last minute. Maybe due to the rain that was coming through 

sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting to see new things done with the TT but with today's technology fully electric cars are retarded.


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup..... there's small talk that a hydrogen engine powered veh. will be the next expense they beg for when calculating the yearly budget. Sadly I won't be around for it. I'm finishing up in 3 weeks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

If anyone has a request for a certain pic throw it at me I'm about 100ft from this car all day and I can do my best to snap an informative pic or 2.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

